# Sound card for music?



## Rob Hawkins (Mar 26, 2011)

I have an NAD amplifier and JBL speakers that I want to use with my computer for listening to music from MP3 and CD sources.
What would be a compatible sound card to compliment these audiophile grade components? RCA jacks for line out.
Something you've used please. I can read reviews and look at prices. What have you actually tried and liked/didn't like.
I use Win 7 64 OS.
Thank you,
Rob


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Mar 27, 2011)

What JBL speakers? I am pretty sure you are not going to notice a difference when using only a Nad amp(integrated?) and JBL's.

The best Audiophile card for the money is the ASUS Xonar Essence ST(X). It is what I am curruently using but I do not think you will be able to hear a difference with your current setup.


----------



## daisymtc (Mar 28, 2011)

ASUS Xonar Essence ST(X) or HT | OMEGA Claro Halo


----------



## Nanobyte (Mar 28, 2011)

I see some contradictions - mp3 is not the best compressed format nor audiophile quality.  You should be using lossless FLAC or similar.  Perhaps no choice if they are LQ downloads.

For best data transfer you should be using SPDIF (or other digital method) not analog line out RCA. Presumably that is a limitation of your amp.  Some NAD amps have SPDIF inputs.

I've not heard JBL but the true audiophile equipment does not list the prices on the web pages.  You get referred to a dealer list and it's the old, "If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it".


----------



## Shane (Mar 28, 2011)

daisymtc said:


> ASUS Xonar Essence ST(X) or HT | OMEGA Claro Halo



+1

I love my Xonar.


----------



## linkin (Mar 29, 2011)

Creative X-Fi Titanium HD if you can afford it.


----------



## Shane (Mar 29, 2011)

linkin said:


> Creative X-Fi Titanium HD if you can afford it.



Im not saying Linkin is wrong in advising that card,But by past experience with 2 diffrent creative cards i would never ever buy a creative card again....their drivers are just crap.

Never had any drivers issues with my Xonar.


----------



## linkin (Mar 30, 2011)

Nevakonaza said:


> Im not saying Linkin is wrong in advising that card,But by past experience with 2 diffrent creative cards i would never ever buy a creative card again....their drivers are just crap.
> 
> Never had any drivers issues with my Xonar.



I've not had any driver troubles with my card, but plenty of people have. Most people chalk it up to user error but bat hardware can cause software issues too.

Actually I have had issues with the drivers, but not major ones. Just my settings would reset all the time until I installed the newer version (my fault for using outdated software )


----------



## diduknowthat (Mar 30, 2011)

linkin said:


> I've not had any driver troubles with my card, but plenty of people have. Most people chalk it up to user error but bat hardware can cause software issues too.
> 
> Actually I have had issues with the drivers, but not major ones. Just my settings would reset all the time until I installed the newer version (my fault for using outdated software )



Creative cards are great for gaming as they support the latest EAX, but they don't stack up to Xonars and other music oriented sound card. For the money I'd recommend a xonar over a x-fi for music.


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Apr 2, 2011)

sikander said:


> I own sony speakers and they are the best ones available in the market . I would advice people to go for a time tested brand rather any new sound company which claims it to be the best



lol, is this a troll post?


----------

